# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  25/01/2018 OTSMART - v1.0.0.3202 - DRA-L / DUA-L / Y5 2018 / HONOR 7S - IMEI REPAIR

## mohamed73

What's new !?    *IMEI REPAIR FOR: ( DIRECT UNLOCK/FLASH READ-WRITE/REPAIR/FRP RESET ALREADY SUPPPORTED)*  HUAWEI CAG-L02HUAWEI CAG-L03HUAWEI CAG-L22HUAWEI CAG-L23HUAWEI Y3 2018HUAWEI Y3 2018 4G LTE DualHUAWEI Y5 2018HUAWEI Y5 Prime 2018HUAWEI Y5 LiteHUAWEI HONOR 7SHUAWEI DUA-L22HUAWEI DRA-L01HUAWEI DRA-L02HUAWEI DRA-L21HUAWEI DRA-L22HUAWEI DRA-L23HUAWEI DRA-L42  * DIRECT UNLOCK FOR:*  ALCATEL OT-9027W / ONE TOUCH A30  *IMPROVEMENTS FOR:*  UNLOCKING PROCESS OF VFD320  *FIXED BUGS:*  SOFTWARE HANGS WHEN USING 'READ DEVICE MEMORY'OT-5052W / REVVL 2 BOOTING. NOW ALL THE OPERATIONS WORK PROPERLY (UNLOCK NOT SUPPORTED YET)OT-6062Z / REVVL 2 PLUS [FIXED ERROR: STATUS_EXT_RAM_EXCEPTION]DEAD OT-4034 FLASHING PROBLEMS           
Find us on:   *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*FaceBook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

